# Frustrated on dryland in Carolina Beach, NC



## castingoff (Dec 26, 2013)

Ahoy all! 
I've been sailing as crew member for a long time and ready to buy my first boat. I live near Wilmington, NC and not really sure this is the best spot for me to keep a boat.

Any other boat owners here who keep their boat in Carolina Beach?

I have sailed mostly on protected waters - Long Island Sounds, Lake Champlain, Neuse River - and don't feel comfortable being out on the open ocean with my current knowledge and skill set. Also, unless out on the open water here, doesn't seem like there are that many places to sail to for daysailing and overnights.

Would really appreciate connecting with someone that has a boat here and experience sailing in the area.

My alternate port is Mallett's Bay, VT. But I'm only there in the summer.

Thanks is advance for helping me out.


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

I don't know anything about sailing in VT or NC, for that matter, but, my boat does:


----------



## castingoff (Dec 26, 2013)

Barquito said:


> I don't know anything about sailing in VT or NC, for that matter, but, my boat does:


Too funny!! Colchester is my port of call when I'm in Vermont. Really beautiful!


----------



## dorymate1 (Dec 6, 2011)

Sailing out of Carolina Beach is poor at best. However Wrightsville beach offers direct access to the ocean thru a protected inlet. Also Southport is a good choice with the option of sailing in the lower Cape Fear or out in the ocean with may more sailing activities such as fun races. Can cruise to Beaufort NC, Myrtle Beach ,Georgetown or Charleston to name a few.


----------



## bristol299bob (Apr 13, 2011)

One option would be to keep your boat in the Oriental area, it's protected and you are already familiar with it. It would be a bit of a shame though, to be so close to the water and have to drive 2.5 hrs to go sailing. I suppose you could keep it there for a year or two, gain experience and confidence, then move it down to your area.

Or just go for it, keep your boat in the Wilmington area, and learn (by doing) to deal with the current, weather and inlets.

One suggestion if (when) you keep a boat in the area, I would suggest South Port or Wrightsville Beach over Carolina beach. I've never transited Carolina Beach Inlet but it looks like a real handful in all but the best of conditions.

Carolina Beach Inlet, Myrtle Sound, North Carolina, United States

I've transited Masonboro and Cape Fear inlet many times. they are safe, well maintained, well marked and far preferred over Carolina Beach inlet. (bear in mind that any inlet can each be quite a challenge in wind vs tide situations, so regardless of what you choose keep a sharp eye on the weather and be safe).


----------



## castingoff (Dec 26, 2013)

dorymate1 said:


> Sailing out of Carolina Beach is poor at best. However Wrightsville beach offers direct access to the ocean thru a protected inlet. Also Southport is a good choice with the option of sailing in the lower Cape Fear or out in the ocean with may more sailing activities such as fun races. Can cruise to Beaufort NC, Myrtle Beach ,Georgetown or Charleston to name a few.


You've mentioned some really good options and if I wanted to sail on the ocean I'd do that. I guess I was really just hoping there was something about sailing out of CB that I was missing. There are more than a few sailboats here.



bristol299bob said:


> One option would be to keep your boat in the Oriental area, it's protected and you are already familiar with it. It would be a bit of a shame though, to be so close to the water and have to drive 2.5 hrs to go sailing. I suppose you could keep it there for a year or two, gain experience and confidence, then move it down to your area.
> 
> Or just go for it, keep your boat in the Wilmington area, and learn (by doing) to deal with the current, weather and inlets.
> 
> ...


I'm familiar with Oriental and agree it's just too far for the amount of sailing I'd like to do.

I see quite a few masts on the canal in CB. I think many sailors go down the intracoastal to the Cape Fear rather than navigate the inlet. It's got to be 4 or 5 miles.

I think what you both have shared has merely confirmed what I thought I already knew.....that CB is not where I want to keep a sailboat.

Thanks so much for the insight.


----------



## schred (May 12, 2003)

I would agree CB or even Wilmington aren't the best locations to keep a sailboat, especially if you only have the weekends to go sailing. However, we'll occasionally anchor overnight in Banks Channel (near Masonboro Inlet) just to "get away" for an evening. Additionally, Bald Head Island & Cape Lookout Bight are interesting destinations. From CB, Bald Head is situated at the mouth of the Cape Fear River and should only be a couple of hours away, but you'll need to stay at the marina with their associated fees. Cape Lookout is a fantastic and well protected anchorage. Well worth the trip. It's ~75 nm from Masonboro Inlet. If you don't want to head out inlet, you can always motor north on ICW to Beaufort Inlet. You'll need to head into ocean there, but the entrance to anchorage should be less than 10 nm away to your east.


----------

